
The Revenge of Analog - cardamomo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/05/books/revenge-of-analog-david-sax.html
======
thatwebdude
Sounds like a good read! Downloading to Kindle now!

[https://www.amazon.com/Revenge-Analog-Real-Things-Matter-
ebo...](https://www.amazon.com/Revenge-Analog-Real-Things-Matter-
ebook/dp/B01IMZ5GGM)

I think this is only the beginning of the Renaissance of Real. The music
industry has been in this for a long time; for fiscal and emotional reasons,
but plenty of people are realizing the benefits to unplugging with something
that doesn't require batteries.

~~~
cardamomo
I love the idea of a Renaissance of the Real. I also wonder what effort we
should make to retain analog skills that are made obsolete by smartphones and
ubiquitous computing (e.g., map reading, planning social events in advance…).

~~~
thatwebdude
LOL! "planning social events in advance..."

I'm sure over time it'll all just fade away.

Look at how many people (myself including) can't tell which direction they're
pointing. That used to be very important; not so much anymore.

